# Welsh Cob Ponies



## Danielle_E. (Dec 28, 2005)

I would like to purchase a welsh cob pony for my grandaughter for Christmas next year and am hoping that perhaps some of you are aquainted with either possible breeders I could contact or perhaps know of someone selling one. I have been on a few sites on the net and also on some of the other sites such as horseclassifieds.com but it seems these ponies sell extremely fast. Saw a few I would have bought in a heartbeat. So, I am starting to look early






P.M. please if you know of any that are available.

Thanks


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 28, 2005)

Would you consider importing???


----------



## willowoodstables (Dec 29, 2005)

Danielle..

I agree with Fizz! Importing seems to be less expensive at this point than trying to find something to fit the bill here in N.A. Fizz has a site she posted a while ago for people looking for Colored Cobs (aka Gypsy Cobs, Vanners etc) and on it where 10,000 awesome welsh type ponies that where incredibly inexpensive IMHO for kids!!! Get in on a charter transport and the expense in not as much. I had the perfect Hackney for my son, and I paid a fortune for him, but it was worth it for his sake..fun and bombproof. Another idea Danielle is look up some of the area show people..they may have "cast-off" kid's ponies standing in a field somewhere



I'd give you my old mare (27 yrs old Hackney) but heavens the little riding school where she is would freak! I "gave" her to them on the condition she come home when they where done..that was 4 yrs ago.

What was that site Fizz??

Kim


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 29, 2005)

Here it is

http://www.horsedeals.co.uk/






I would be happy to go and look at anything near me.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jan 15, 2006)

You could try looking here, I have seen some fantastic deals come and go through here.

Atlantic Rider classifieds


----------



## Shari (Jan 16, 2006)

Oh,, if you can get a Welsh cob from the UK,, you are in for a treat!!

Fizz is right.



:


----------



## Wally (Jan 17, 2006)

Some Welsh Cob, Section D/E can be very firey, be careful ( unless she is a good rider)

We had a D who was a sook though, dear kind boy who would take beginners and look after them. He came alive in harness and could go on a bit.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 17, 2006)

I was thinking of a Section C, Cob Pony, not a Cob- I agree some Cobs are nowadays too much for a child but the ponies are ace.


----------



## mininik (Jan 19, 2006)

Jane: What the heck is the difference between these "Gypsy Vanners" I'm seeing sell for outrageous prices in the USA and the big, hairy "Traditional Coloured Cobs" I see on that website?!



:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 19, 2006)

Absolutely NONE whatsoever, in spite of all the hype. There are Gypsy Cobs over here, and have been for many years, some of them are half decent, altho they are not my cup of tea. As far as I can ascertain the "Gypsy Vanner" thing took off when the Queen decided to breed her own Drum Horses- and of course used the best stock available and got some very good results. This caused people to take another look- endorsed by Her Majesty still carries weight!! Also the horses were gorgeous.

This also caused the Gypsies and Cob people who had decent horses to offer them to a wider market. From there a few went out to America and the rest is history- well, if you listen to the hype it is!!

It is exactly the same as this rubbish about Miniature Horse having been bred by "European" Royal Families- absolutely NO proof, no grounding for such rubbish at all. Yet people like th idea so they "buy into" the myth.

Do not even _mention_ Falabellas to me!!!!


----------



## Wally (Jan 19, 2006)

A "vanner" in the driving world is any beast that is capable of pulling a big trade van, or waggon.

Anything can be a "vanner" so long it is well built and capable of the work.


----------



## mininik (Jan 19, 2006)

How silly. Kind of like "Australian Labradoodles," I suppose...



:

Thanks for the info.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 19, 2006)

Wally, "Gypsy Vanners" ( which are apparently a very old UK Breed!!!) are BIG business in the States. It is only here, in the land of their alleged birth that they are unknown!!


----------



## slaneyrose (Jan 19, 2006)

Actually, they originated here in Ireland, hence in most european countries are known as Irish Cobs, and are known for their placid nature.

The queen also only uses Irish draught horses for her mounted cavalry (the ones you always see when she is on parade etc) They buy them here and ship them over for training.

_It is exactly the same as this rubbish about Miniature Horse having been bred by "European" Royal Families- absolutely NO proof, no grounding for such rubbish at all. Yet people like th idea so they "buy into" the myth._

Do you mind if I ask if there is any proof that this ISNT true??


----------



## Wally (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes, but a "vanner" is any old thing that can pull a big cart, A gypsy Cob or Vanner is a specific type of Vanner.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 20, 2006)

A Coloured (Pinto) one. Irish Cobs originated in Ireland, Gypsy Cobs originated wherever there are Gypsies, Wales, for example, there is Welsh Cob blood in them.

Yes, I do believe the stories about the "European"miniatures is absolute rubbish. More than trying to disprove it, what proof is there?? There are very well documented pictures of every Royal House in Europe, but not ONE "miniature horse" not even, as it happens a Dwarf Pony. Dwarfs- Human, small dogs, friends, relations and servants. Pictures of just about every pet they have ever had, and NO "miniature horses"

Funny that!!!

Like "Gypsy Vanners" that had never been heard of before they became a "breed" and then, apparently, had been bred for hundreds of years!!

Gypsy Cobs have, Irish Cobs have, Irish Draught have, and all are fairly to well known over here.

Never had heard of a Gypsy Vanner before , though.

Some of the Queens horses are Irish Draught, most are unregistered. After all, once they have "enlisted" they are in for life, and are not bred, so there is little need for papers.

Traditionally they are merely bought from known people, in Ireland.


----------



## willowoodstables (Jan 20, 2006)

Watch out Fizzy or I will enact the D.H.A on you LOLOL.

There is no such thing as a Gypsy VANNER LOL. I made that mistake when I got my colored cob from Ireland..geesh I thought the lady was gonna climb through the phone when I called him a gyspy cob.

That said, as Jane mentioned, the North Americans have created a huge hype which REALLY works in your favour if you have one LOL. But that said, I do believe the prices are crazed, trust me! I imported mine from Ireland, thru NYC to Canada for 1/4 of the cost you are quoted in the US. And I personally think mine is one of the nice ones (but I am biased LOL)

Here he is..the one and only Gaelic transplant in Ottawa Diarmuid


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes you did well with him- you obviously found a sensible person to deal with. But "Cob" is a breed with a breed Society- I am not at all sure there is the same thing for "Vanners" gypsy or otherwise, not over here, whatever you were told- I knew the Irish Cob Society got their act together very quickly and have some very nice horses on their website (if it is up and running again)

I personally have serious doubts about the "gypsy Vanner" hype!!

I do like Diarmud, though, but, to me he is just like a mare I drove in Southern Ireland, out of a field full of such animals.


----------

